# 1st Trip with the F350 & Outback 28RSS



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow I am so thrilled with the new truck now its hard to put into words. Having taken the Outback & Avalanche on the same road a few times I knew it well. I was really able to compare the two and I must say... there is no comparison. The F350 won hands down, as it should have.

Hooking up the truck I noticed it barely even squat with the camper hooked on. I had a full tank of water as well and even with the grey/black tanks full on the way back you couldn't see any difference. I used the Equalizer for sway control, sure didn't need to worry about the weight distribution side of things now.

Tow Command Brake Controller, was smooth as silk. The good thing about a brake controller is that when properly setup you don't even notice it. Setting it up was like setting up the Prodigy. Once I dialed in the right number (6.5) the trailer and truck braked together. I did have one situation in town going about 40mph when a guy pulled in front of me to turn, slammed the brakes on and the whole setup just came to a quick stop. The F350's larger brake sure helped but everything worked like it should. Very happy with brake controller, kudos to Ford for being the first with one. I am sure others will follow now.

Tow/Haul works wonderful, the truck will shift down while slowing so that took a bit of getting used to, but sure does work nice when coming on to a highway off ramp. Very different than how my Avalanche behaved. The sounds of the engine with the two haul engaged and towing the trailer were different, at first it concerned me but I am sure its just the gearing.

Power... man alive no more feeling like I need to get up speed for a hill, the F350 has enough power to spare even when going up a hill now. I was able to pass trucks without feeling like I was risking my life. Considering the tank of water and generator I think I will be just fine when it comes to Interstate trips.

The whole ride itself was smooth, the truck made me feel a lot more in control now not like I was near my limits of the truck... and that is a feeling worth the price of the new truck.

About the only thing I miss about the Avalanche was the great bumper cutouts for stepping into the bed. With the tailgate down on the F350 its a big leap to get in the bed. I may need to investigate one of those flip down bed ladders.

Over all I couldn't be any happier with the new truck, it towed the camper just like I hoped it would and with the full size bed I have enough room for all my stuff now too. I have no desire to upgrade my trailer, I've found the perfect setup for our family... for now.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

YGuy:
Wow, that is a nice looking rig. We have aspirations to move up to a 250 or 350 when the time comes. Glad you like it.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Man!!!

A 2" thick steak on the grill couldn't get my mouth watering more...

"I'm still paying on the truck"
"I'm still paying on the truck"
"I'm still paying on the truck"

must.....be.....strong................


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Sooooooo...When does the prodigy go up for sale?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Katrina, pretty soon now. I just wanted to make sure I liked the new setup and that I didn't have another use for the Prodigy. That along with the Avalanche tow mirrors and a couple of fans from our Popup will show up soon in the for sale section. Are you looking for one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Yup, coulda just bought one at CW. But since I don't really need it until the spring, I just figured I'd look around for a deal. Let me know if you decide to do something with it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you like it. Enjoy the NEW TRUCK SMELL!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome. That rig is able to do whatever you want. Including pulling your new 5th wheel







I'm soooooooo jealous.

Hey I also read about your truck in the current Trailer Life mag. Good stuff. I especially like how Ford worked with Tekonsha to create the brake controller. That thing is actually tied directly into the brake fluid pressure of your truck (via a sensor) to exactly sense the amount of braking power needed. Superb proportional system it sounds.

Enjoy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lookin' good there!!!!!!

Enjoy









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim that story was one of the best out there explaining the new brake system. A lot of mis-information on it on the various discussion forums and lot of guys thought they could just order one and slap it in like a Prodigy. After reading it though its clear that isn't an option.

Yep I'm happy with it and I had an alarm/remote start added last week so I can hop in to a nice warm/cool truck that's ready to roll too.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Beauuuuuutiful setup!!!









Truck fever was worth the wait. Question - How do you find time for the family?

TT mods or TV mods so many to do..not enough time to do them all. I hope your garage is heated









Thor


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Your truck is the same colour truck as ours, it should be coming home at the end of the week, just getting some add-ons, spraying the bed, hitch, and a stripe down the side.
We don 't have the clearance lights but have the moon roof. We can't wait, its a beautiful truck. Oh, I guess you know that already, Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

mary1 said:


> We don 't have the clearance lights but have the moon roof.


I have both! Dealer said it wasn't possible but then he checked and found it out it was. Gotta love them thar Red Neck Lights LOL

Bedliner, Retrax Rolling Bed Cover, Changing the pin strips are all on the list of things to do.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW! That 350 sure looks great hooked up to the 28RSS! The Allison Tranny's that we have in the trucks at work down shift when you step on the brake too. Of course, we have either Jake Brakes, or transmission retarders on all of them as well. The Allison in the GM's does the same thing in Tow/Haul. It definately is a nice feature, and should help make the brake pads last longer. Does the 350 have 4 wheel disc?

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y- new ford commercial featuring tow command - watch for it.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Y,
Definitely







a really nice looking rig there, congratulations!

Now, could we arrange some sort of signal and hook system for latching on to me going up those steeeeeep hills????









Very nice combo Steve,

Scott


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Y - Awesome combo.... but please no more pictures .... If I approach DW one more time drooling over Truck and Trailer setups I fear I'll be taking up permanent residence in the Outback.









Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What's the difference between a sunroof and a moonroof? (all celestial jokes aside!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good question Pete I always thought if it slid open it was a Sunroof and if it flipped open it was a moon roof. But all the Ford materials say moon roof. I gave up trying to figure it out. I missed having it on my Av, I had the flip up on my Ford Probe and I probably had the glass out 1/2 the time in the summer and on the Catera I open it almost every time I drive it. Now on the truck I can too, sure its not necessary but its fun to have.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a "Power Sunroof" in the TITAN. All the literature says SUNROOF. It slides back, or flips up.

"Things that make you go, hmmmmmmmmmm."


----------

